# What rifle?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Gonna buy a new deer and elk rifle. Around $400 or less what do you recommend?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington 700 in 30-06. It'll run about $420 at Walmart. Extra $50 if you want it in camo. I picked up a used one at Cabelas last fall for $300 - with a wood stock. Pretty little rifle. With tax, case, and clearance, it came to $350 exactly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think this is the most accurate shooting best value anywhere personally, but depending on the use, I think a little more money invested for something that will literally last a lifetime is merited IMHO. Savage with Nikon scope

If the budget is concern #1, which I don't think should be. After owning a whole safe full of guns, I have learned that investing a little more money is always wise, no where is it more true that you get what you pay for than with firearms. However, if $400 is the max, I would look at this option also, I thought they felt like a $400 purchase, but I have heard of a few guys who like them at that price point Savage Axis combo


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Weatherby Vanguard, I prefer the S1 to the S2 but they are very nice for the price (420ish)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to be ordering a Savage Axis in the next week or two for my boy. Found out they make a left handed youth rifle in 7mm-08 which is going to be PERFECT for him. Looked up enough reviews to see that owners really like'em.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm going to be ordering a Savage Axis in the next week or two for my boy. Found out they make a left handed youth rifle in 7mm-08 which is going to be PERFECT for him. Looked up enough reviews to see that owners really like'em.
> 
> -DallanC


Like this one? Full size or this one Youth Size.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's it, but in the youth sized model. The place I found it for sale is way cheaper though. My boy is going to pay for it all by his self with his savings, kindof a proud dad to watch his hard work and saving pay off 

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

those ruger americans look like a good rifle.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My daughter recently got a Savage 11 hunter. I have been very impressed with and it would be well within your stated financial range particularly in a combo package which includes a scope. Be advised that there are two grades of the combo packages. The cheaper one does not have the adjustable trigger and comes with a Bushnell scope. The other one has an adjustable trigger and comes with the Nikon BDC scope. It is worth the difference. I would suggest you try Scheels. When we were shopping they had several very nice rifles in the price range and at Scheels you can browse the guns and pick them up and handle them. Buying a rifle is like buying a pair of shoes. Try them on and buy the one that feels the most comfortable. You will shoot it the best.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That's it, but in the youth sized model. The place I found it for sale is way cheaper though. My boy is going to pay for it all by his self with his savings, kindof a proud dad to watch his hard work and saving pay off
> 
> -DallanC


Good choice on the gun and good work on the parenting. You should be proud!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Dallan, where did you find them for sale if you don't mind me asking? Have a nephew who has been savibg fir a rifle too. Thanks


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an axis, other than the trigger being heavy it performs just as well as my more expensive rifles. I lightened my own trigger, it took less than 10 minutes


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I really like my Axis in .270. Right out of the box with a cheap Tasco scope I've been getting 2-1.5 inch groups. I really think I can tighten it up with more trigger work and a better scope. The trigger is heavy, but Timney and Rifle Basix both make replacement triggers if you feel the need.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Placed an order for my boys rifle last night. Sale price was $280, with shipping & tax +fees the final out the door cost will be $310. Smoking deal for a new lefty youth rifle (soooo hard to find in the first place). We got the 7mm-08 caliber to give us some flexibility in reloading heavier bullets for elk etc etc.

Now I'm trying to decide if we go with a new Leupold Rifleman scope in 4x12-40mm or a used VX-II for roughly the same price.


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My FIL just bought a Weatherby Vanguard S2 in .257 WBY - It's an awesome rifle. The Savage 11 package is a good deal too - The Nikon scopes are great. I'd echo what others have said- maybe up your budget just a bit and it'll open up a few more options. There are some solid rifles out there though.

Rem 700 SPS or ADL
Savage 111 Combo
Howa 1500 Combo
WBY Vanguard


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Dallan, where did you find them for sale if you don't mind me asking? Have a nephew who has been savibg fir a rifle too. Thanks


Here you go, this is a guy in Alpine from whom I have bought three firearms, great deal and great experience overall, however you would have a little shipping fee of around $15. 
With scope: $318 http://www.bryantsports.com/p-36292-sav ... m-syn.aspx
w/o scope: $283 http://www.bryantsports.com/p-36271-sav ... m-syn.aspx


----------

